# TOR from portage

## mrl4n

Hi, in portage there is net-misc/tor-.0.2.7.6 to emerge.

There is some know problem with this package, then is better use other, or it works fine?

I'm on gnome 3.20 with systemd

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I installed the package www-client/torbrowser-launcher from the torbrowser overlay. It installs the Tor Browser Bundle and allows you to upgrade to the latest stable version of that whenever a new version is released. I am currently running Version 6.0.5 of the Tor Browser Bundle, the latest stable version.

```
# eix torbrowser-launcher

[I] www-client/torbrowser-launcher [1]

     Available versions:  (~)0.2.6 {PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.2.6(01:41:54 27/07/16)(PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher

     Description:         A program to download, updated, and run the Tor Browser Bundle

[1] "torbrowser" /var/lib/layman/torbrowser
```

```
# layman -S

# layman -a torbrowser

# emerge torbrowser-launcher
```

----------

## mrl4n

For it's configuration?

I follow the wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Tor#Systemd for that package and seems it working good.

----------

